# Continental Hannover



## Baschdl (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
meine mal gehört zu haben, daß Continental in Hannover einen Fabrikverkauf hat. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen und sagen, wo genau das sein soll. Ist das an der Vahrenwalder?

gruß
Baschdl


----------



## Hellfish (9. Januar 2007)

Baschdl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meine mal gehört zu haben, daß Continental in Hannover einen Fabrikverkauf hat. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen und sagen, wo genau das sein soll. Ist das an der Vahrenwalder?


Vor 12 Jahren war er in Stöcken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (9. Januar 2007)

Es gibt einen Werksverkauf in Stöcken und einen in Vahrenwald.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Januar 2007)

Ich war mal da. Hab nix gekauft, da die Preis höher waren als im Handel.

Suchfunktion : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=128334

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Baschdl (9. Januar 2007)

Dann bedanke ich mich bei allen Teilnehmern recht herzlich und werde dort mal vorbeigurken und schauen, was die da so bieten!
@roudy: Finde ich ja interessant, daß unsere SuFu besser funktioniert als Google, da habe ich nichts auf die Schnelle gefunden.  

gruß
Baschdl


----------



## Bruno M (9. Januar 2007)

Zumindest der in Stöcken dürfte nicht von außen zugänglich sein.

Berichte mal über das Angebot!


----------



## zaphodb520 (9. Januar 2007)

Der Werksverkauf in Vahrenwald ist in der Emil-Meyer-Straße.


----------



## Sanz (10. Januar 2007)

In Vahrenwald ist der Fabrikverkauf auch von außen erreichbar.
Die Preise für Autoreifen sind nicht günstig, die für Fahrradreifen schon eher. Interessant, zumindest von der Optik, sind eventuell die Windjacken. 
Insgesamt muß man aber sagen, daß wirkliche Schnäppchen nicht zu finden sind. Neue Reifen wie z.B Speed King waren "draußen" früher erhältlich, warum weiß ich nicht! Die Fertigung ist ja aber auch in Korbach. Positiv ist mir die verfügbare Produktvielfalt aufgefallen, speziell GP 4000 in allen Farben.

Andre


----------



## xtccheetah (11. Januar 2007)

Test


----------



## Sanz (12. Januar 2007)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> Wieso Positiv? Sollte ein Hersteller am Werk nicht allles da haben?
> Ich wuerde sagen, es ist eher ein Sollzustand und es als normal
> empfinden wenn er alles da hat. Positiv wuerde er mir auffallen
> wenn er "auch Schwalbe da haette". Ich wuerde es eher schaebisch
> ...



In dem Werk wo tatsächlich die Reifen produziert werden sollte es!
Ich sprach von dem Werk in Vahrenwald, in dem gänzlich keine Fahrradreifen produziert werden.

Andre


----------

